# Few pics of my pico tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

tank is 7 gallons
diy 45w "full spectrum" led light that's not yet finished (housing isn't done, wires need to be re-run, needs a coat of paint, etc)
diy aio tank
modified skimmer 
diy ato
full apex
mp10
2x returns

livestock:
a fish
some shrimp
some snails
a crab
some starfish
some corals
some other stuff


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta love those sexy shrimp! Great looking tank.


----------

